# Crypt ID



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

I believe I have the common C. Wendtii Brown and Green Gecko, but I would like some extra opinions lol

Thanks in advance

Photo 1









Photo 2









Photo 3









Photo 4









Photo 5









Photo 6


----------



## Panda Attack (Aug 12, 2012)

Not a crypt buff but I have that same one and I was told nurii.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Panda Attack said:


> Not a crypt buff but I have that same one and I was told nurii.


Thanks!

I think I have Wendtii "green gecko" and Nurii then.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like wendtii to me, not nurii


----------



## Panda Attack (Aug 12, 2012)

Well there you have it.


----------

